# Anyone been to the Whiskey Wreck lately?



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Got a new BCD on the way and was hoping to get into the water this weekend...until I remembered that the Blues were going to be taking over the beach. Anyone been to the Whiskey Wreck lately? If so, how is it? From what I understand, sometimes it's mostly covered up, sometimes it's not. Thinking about heading over that way to get away from all the beach traffic in Pensacola.


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

Whiskey Wreck? Not sure which one it is but pm me with the coordinates? I will check my gps and see if its named something else.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Yippee on the new BC! Keep that weight belt on this time...


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

polar21 said:


> Keep that weight belt on this time...


Weight integrated, I'm through with belts!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Are you talking about the Whiskey wreck in Gulf Shores? if so, I wouldn't make the drive from Milton for that. If you can find it, it only takes about 30 seconds and you've seen the whole thing. I does get all but totally covered up at times.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Yep, that's the one. Bummer. Thanks for the info and for saving me a trip!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

If you lived around here, I'd say check it out, but I think you would be a little disapointed after driving all that way.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

How far is Destin from you, the jetties on the east side are a cool dive?
There is more sand dollars than you can shake a stick at, jut make sure you get the tide right.


----------



## skubacat (Jan 5, 2012)

bigspoon17 said:


> Anyone been to the Whiskey Wreck lately? If so, how is it? From what I understand, sometimes it's mostly covered up, sometimes it's not. Thinking about heading over that way to get away from all the beach traffic in Pensacola.


I dove the whiskey a week ago sunday (7-1). It's always partially covered by sand but there is still a lot to see. The problem is catching it with good viz. It's around 150 yards offshore in only 12-15ft of water so it gets stirred up pretty easily. Sunday we only had 4-5 foot viz. It can be a cool dive in the right conditions. Lots off critters and fish on it.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

skubacat said:


> I dove the whiskey a week ago sunday (7-1). It's always partially covered by sand but there is still a lot to see. The problem is catching it with good viz. It's around 150 yards offshore in only 12-15ft of water so it gets stirred up pretty easily. Sunday we only had 4-5 foot viz. It can be a cool dive in the right conditions. Lots off critters and fish on it.


Thanks for the info. Maybe I'll save that dive for when ill already be over there...


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

bigspoon17 said:


> Thanks for the info. Maybe I'll save that dive for when ill already be over there...


I would, I don't wanna sound like its a bad dive but, for the long drive you may be disappointed.


----------

